# cheap reliable Mover



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All

Does anyone have contact details for a man with a van / cheap, reliable mover?

I need to move apartments a short distance and I need a mover. I have things for 1 bed apartment, bed, tv etc 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't recommend a man with a van but when I moved last year, I used Easy TRuck and paid AED 495 to move the contents of a 1-bed apartment.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheap and reliable don't go together when thinking about movers IMO. I can recommend v good movers but you'd be looking a AED 1-1.5k for a complete pack up, move, unpack for a 1-2 bedroom place.


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I booked fazila moovers xxxxxxxxxx for 1bed apartment aed1,500 

I'm happy with that since theyre dismantling my large bed and study desk and putting back together. 

^^Thanks for the useful post, I dont think... LOL


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Maz25


----------



## Gawaly (Oct 3, 2011)

blondegirl said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone have contact details for a man with a van / cheap, reliable mover?
> 
> ...





I used Mexico Movers last year to move my 3 BR (2 BR, Office, Miads room) with a hell of personal effects and drawers full of my junky stuff. That included all my white goods and home appliances and electronics. That was for fairly long distance (from Barsha to beginning of SZR), and I paid only dhs 2800 (that was the lowest quotation I received for my stuff). The good thing was that they had completed the moving without breaking anything (not a single glass), which was amazing. I would definitely use them again for any future moving.


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

I have contacted 3 companies for 2 bed apt, moving within Dubai.
The first 2 quotes are 1500 and 1600 for 2 van trips.
The second quote is from an established company and I think we'll go with that and pay the extra 100dhs. They have said if it is only 1 trip they shall do it for 1500.
The rep was most impressive. Good English,, quoted immediately,, and explained their procedure with confidence. He also gave me Company literature.
I got the recommendation from a forum, and it was for Union Movers.
I'll let you know how it goes


----------

